# Wiring help PLEASEEEEEEE!



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I got this very sweet house warming present and when I brought it home it worked fine, not sure what happened while I was at work but the eyes aren't lighting up *pout* I ofcourse am second guessing myself now but I believe they worked when U got him, anyway, any ideas on what might be wrong?


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Am assuming the pink or white wire didn't come loose on the solder joint at the circuit. Otherwise, see the 2 sets of eye wires go into a connector. Maybe a wire broke there or not making a good connection.

??


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

If you had some resistors around perhaps you could run some voltage across the LEDs to make sure they didn't burn out. I Wouldn't use anything more than 3-4v tops though. Perhaps Otaku or Morbius can direct you better on that. Either way, I suspect the LEDs are shot.

-TM


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I checked all of the wires to make sure nothing was loose or disconnected and all is secure, I have no clue about wiring at all, I have seen LED how-tos on here so I get it (alittle) I guess I'll have to take the LEDS out and get new ones. Thank you guys for your help. Was hoping it was gonna be "Oh geez just plug this here and this there and whalla!!" hahaha
Thanks ;O)


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I see the red and white LED wires go to the circuit board. Check very carefully to see that neither wire is loose. It may be difficult to see. Also try gently wiggling the LED wires to see if there is an intermittent failure. Have you tried changing batteries? I embarrassed myself big-time today because of a dead battery.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

What Otaku and Terrormaster said. Check the batteries. If they are OK and they still don't light, replace the LEDS. I highly doubt the circuit board is the problem, most likely the LEDS are burnt out if batteries are OK, or a loose wire on the board.


----------



## scaryman579 (Jan 18, 2009)

take out old leds and replace them


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

While you're at it, build a 3 axis skull, too.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey, that thing looks like Homer Simpson.


----------

